# Ford Capri 3.0S - 1979 - Detailed - just needs some wax



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

*Ford Capri 3.0S - 1979 - Apollo Green*

Hi Guys,

just thought i would share some picture of my 1979 3.0S Ford Capri. Just recently finished a full bare sheel restore and now starting to get its first proper full detail, has been poillished but not yet Wax'd.






























































































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very original looking, love the rare 7.5" X-pack alloys. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work matey, car looks mint.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

VERY nice mate :argie: :argie: I do really like the 3.0S and yours is stunning :thumb: Any pics of the resto by any chance (link to another site maybe?)


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Proper 'Bodie and Doyle' love it!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Yes I have got some pictures of the restore may try and get them up here, I wish I could say I did the restore myself but it was a friend of mine in the Capri Club NI.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Very original looking, love the rare 7.5" X-pack alloys. :thumb:


7" x 13"  but hey whats half inch 

suit the car better than 7.5 too.

But what a stunner :argie:

MORE PICS PLEASE :thumb:


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

What a smart car, just so want to start humming theme tune to The Professionals though :driver: Amazing how much rubber is on those tiny alloys as well isn't it?


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks lovely that mate:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie: nuff said:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Loving these Capri's that keep popping up, original cars are just great.
Very nice, cars a credit to you.. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Look very nice..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice! Is that the original colour? Havent seen an S in that colour before


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely. Stunning condition for its age. Nice one!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Thanks again for all the comments this is the original colour, it is Apollo Green, it was only on cars from 78-79 if I am right so it is indeed very rare. Also it has been restored to 100% factory original, I dont have the original invoice to prove it but the only thing which is questionable is the wheels, they are the 7x13 RS wheels. However these would have been available as a factory option so hopefully keeps it original. I am so tempted to start modifying it, but will keep it as it is.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

cosmo said:


> 7" x 13"  but hey whats half inch
> 
> suit the car better than 7.5 too.
> 
> ...


They look like the 7.5" versions as the 7" didn't have such a wide dish but I could be wrong, it's been a few years since I've owned any.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MurphysLaw said:


> Thanks again for all the comments this is the original colour, it is Apollo Green, it was only on cars from 78-79 if I am right so it is indeed very rare. Also it has been restored to 100% factory original, I dont have the original invoice to prove it but the only thing which is questionable is the wheels, they are the 7x13 RS wheels. However these would have been available as a factory option so hopefully keeps it original. I am so tempted to start modifying it, but will keep it as it is.


The wheels were a factory option so they're still considered to be original, personally I would maybe lower it a couple of inches just to improve the handling but I wouldn't change anything else, looks mint as it is. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Like!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work on a stunning car matey


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent work, it looks stunning.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

That's stunning.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys i can confirm they are certainly the 7x13 RS alloys, the standard ones are 6x13, the deep dish 7.5x13 dont fit under the non-xpack capri's with out a little modification.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

:thumb:
Stunning!


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhhh, the days when all cars looked different. Fantastic car, thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a minter,please dont modify it :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Lovely Car, looks really good:thumb:

Kev


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely! Greer's Of Antrim?


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

MurphysLaw said:


> Thanks guys i can confirm they are certainly the 7x13 RS alloys, the standard ones are 6x13, the deep dish 7.5x13 dont fit under the non-xpack capri's with out a little modification.


Ahhhh....Series X cars.....7.5 Ronal RS 4 spokers.....wide arch Mk.2 RS2000s....Capri 3.0Ss.....'fishnet' Recaros.....triple Webers.....jumpers for goalposts.....:lol: :lol:

(you're quite new on here, but I am known as being a bit of an old school fast Ford fanatic )


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

This could be my fave car ever seen (by me) on here! Uber cool!!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A rare beast.....stunning...a credit to you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

awesome


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Stunning example, I had a silver one with the same wheels and fishnets.
Wish I had never sold it but at the time didnt have the space I have now - gutted.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice to see another Capri on here


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning.....:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

A credit to you, for keeping such an icon of a car on the road, it's a stunner!!


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Really nice colour that ;-)


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

My dad had a 3.0S in signal amber when we were kids... loved that car and have some very fond memories of it...

Looked exactly like this

http://www.scottishmondeoforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8765

Same wheels and seats etc... had a wind deflector for the sunroof in a tinted brown colour too...


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome dude.the essex 3.0 is still my fave Ford .had a 3.1 xx packed one.loved it when it was dry hated it in the wet..lol

what colors this ? at first i thought it was brooklands green? but as the pics go down it appears lighter more blue green? very nice color


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Its the original colour Apollo Green, This was only available on the MK III between 1978-1979. So very Rare.


----------



## g00n3r (Aug 9, 2006)

:argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

That is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! :doublesho


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks mint mate love how clean the engine bay is and how original everything looks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Just posted a new thread with all the pictures of the restore.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2921506#post2921506

Enjoy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ace! :thumb:


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG what a stunning Capri this brings back so many memories of all the RS shows i used to attend in the early nineties... i had five MK2 RS2000's miss those cars, heres a picy of the one i restored took me 17mths in my back garden to do it on a budget, excuse the quality had to take pictures from polaroids i av...:thumb: love the car bud amazing condition.......


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

C13URD said:


> OMG what a stunning Capri this brings back so many memories of all the RS shows i used to attend in the early nineties... i had five MK2 RS2000's miss those cars, heres a picy of the one i restored took me 17mths in my back garden to do it on a budget, excuse the quality had to take pictures from polaroids i av...:thumb: love the car bud amazing condition.......


looks lovely White is nicest colour for the rs2000 by a mile.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

oh my - so so clean


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

One of my favourite cars ever. Your car is older than me and in better condition as well!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking mate - Love it


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Fab-u-lous.............................


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Love the car.But i bet if you take it to a car show someone will suggest you respray the wheels black.


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

If you wanted to be picky (I don't, honest) the '79 3.0S had fishnet headrests, not solid ones.

The rest of the interior looks to be absolutely standard spec.:thumb:

But, since the non standard wheels were available at the time (centre caps required), so were the headrests so even a concours marker couldn't downgrade it.

Absolutely outstanding.:argie:

( VMS 4T. Black 3.0S, 1979. Long gone but never forgotten.)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning Capri. :thumb: You lucky


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

One word: AWESOME


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Looks well! love it 

Maybe see it tomorrow down at Cultra

7x13's look sweet!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

AlanQS said:


> If you wanted to be picky (I don't, honest) the '79 3.0S had fishnet headrests, not solid ones.
> 
> The rest of the interior looks to be absolutely standard spec.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments mate, but unfortunately your are wrong regarding the Fishnet's. The Roll Tops where standard on the S. The fishnets where a £58 (roughly) factory option. To be honest most of the people who bought the S would have went for the fishnet recaro's and they are certainly more common. Wheels would have been a dealer fitted option, so you are right on that one.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Well haven't looked at this post in a while and when I did I saw all the picture links where broken, so I have just fixed them.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for fixing the pics because that is absolutely stunning.

I've never been a one brand man, although Rover has been in my life a few times and currently is, but cars like this make me think I'm a Ford man at heart, my first car was a mk5 Cortina as was my second, I've always loved the look of the Capri and the old Escorts, even like some of the more modern stuff like the Mondeos we've had and especially enjoyed the Puma we had for a spell.
Anyway I'm rambling so I will say again, that is simply stunning, nice work.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

pooma said:


> Thanks for fixing the pics because that is absolutely stunning.
> 
> I've never been a one brand man, although Rover has been in my life a few times and currently is, but cars like this make me think I'm a Ford man at heart, my first car was a mk5 Cortina as was my second, I've always loved the look of the Capri and the old Escorts, even like some of the more modern stuff like the Mondeos we've had and especially enjoyed the Puma we had for a spell.
> Anyway I'm rambling so I will say again, that is simply stunning, nice work.


Thanks for the comments, people's comments when they see this car are one of the most enjoyable things about owning a car like this. I am a great chatter and love talking about cars to people, it is amazing how many memories they bring back for people, like "I dad had one of those" or "I used to have an old ford". Sometimes just filling up with Petrol in the garage forecourt can take 30mins easy !!!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I know what you're saying, I often had people talking to me about my mini, while it was a 92 J plate with it being such an iconic shape and so recognisable through the ages people just wanted to talk or at least gave a smile when filling up.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

One word: STUNNING


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

David Proctor said:


> One word: STUNNING


Thanks very much.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't believe i missed your thread,i'm a huge Ford fan myself,and this car is spot on,really approve of it being kept standard too you should be very proud:thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Thanks mate I really do love it!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a Stunner! Takes me back to when these were all over the roads.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Great car you have there fella :thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

pete5570 said:


> That's a Stunner! Takes me back to when these were all over the roads.


Cheers, the only reason I wish I was older, to have seen those days.


----------



## porschebloke (May 3, 2011)

Outstanding work mate. I miss my Capri 2.8i Special after seeing your post.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

porschebloke said:


> Outstanding work mate. I miss my Capri 2.8i Special after seeing your post.


Cheers mate I think old Fords do that to everyone.


----------



## Wested (Jun 9, 2006)

Lovely restoration fella!
Did the a similar restoration to my Mk2 3.0S a number of years ago.

It's great to see these older cars driving down the road.

And yeah, you're right - refuelling at a petrol station can take quite a while but thats part of the fun.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Cracking looking example, a real credit to you.

Always had a hankering for a classic Ford. Can still remember my uncles Mk1 Escort Mexico. One day.....


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Wested said:


> Lovely restoration fella!
> Did the a similar restoration to my Mk2 3.0S a number of years ago.
> 
> It's great to see these older cars driving down the road.
> ...


Good stuff, gotta love the MKII also, any pictures?

Thanks.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Grawschbags said:


> Cracking looking example, a real credit to you.
> 
> Always had a hankering for a classic Ford. Can still remember my uncles Mk1 Escort Mexico. One day.....


thanks mate its lovely to own


----------



## MarkS2 (May 15, 2012)

Very nice! it is the same colour as ours which was origionally a 3.0s like yours but now very heavily modified....


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

MarkS2 said:


> Very nice! it is the same colour as ours which was origionally a 3.0s like yours but now very heavily modified....


Wow, nice motor, can you give us alist of the mods you have done? any interior shots?


----------



## MarkS2 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry dont thinks i have any interior shots on the pc, but basically not a lot is standard anywhere on the car.
It has a stripped out custom check aluminium floor, brooklands seats with 3.0s mesh headrests.
The car was an origional X-Pack from ford.
It puts out very close to 300bhp and has a list of engine mods as long as my arm, with different cam, throttle bodies engine management, all non standard gearing (RS500 box)etc. Car will do 60mph in 1st.
Suspension & brakes also uprated.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

MarkS2 said:


> Sorry dont thinks i have any interior shots on the pc, but basically not a lot is standard anywhere on the car.
> It has a stripped out custom check aluminium floor, brooklands seats with 3.0s mesh headrests.
> The car was an origional X-Pack from ford.
> It puts out very close to 300bhp and has a list of engine mods as long as my arm, with different cam, throttle bodies engine management, all non standard gearing (RS500 box)etc. Car will do 60mph in 1st.
> Suspension & brakes also uprated.


Pure Sex on Wheels, that Capri is now officially my favorite, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MarkS2 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

your welcome, check out my restore thread for more pic of my Capri

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225999


----------



## MarkS2 (May 15, 2012)

MurphysLaw said:


> your welcome, check out my restore thread for more pic of my Capri
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225999


Wow! Had not seen that thread thats impressive, you have a superb example.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

It look as pretty and good today as the day I first saw one as a kid growing up in Holyhead.. Well done superb job


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Well impressed, what you have done with this now classic car!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

MarkS2 said:


> Wow! Had not seen that thread thats impressive, you have a superb example.


Cheers Thanks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

hibberd said:


> It look as pretty and good today as the day I first saw one as a kid growing up in Holyhead.. Well done superb job


Cheers Thanks


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Nicholas said:


> Well impressed, what you have done with this now classic car!


Cheers Thanks


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Back in the day I hated the Ford capri, until the Xr3 appeared...something to do with the boy racer in me...... however with time I now appreciate them as something from my past and would love to own a mint original one, yours is special and I hope you can keep it that way, congrats


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

damien.wrl said:


> Back in the day I hated the Ford capri, until the Xr3 appeared...something to do with the boy racer in me...... however with time I now appreciate them as something from my past and would love to own a mint original one, yours is special and I hope you can keep it that way, congrats


Thanks very much, yes that it the challenge !!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Over the moon to see my Capri on the Cover of Retro Ford, all be it a small pic at the top. I a really looking forward to see how they put the artical together. Lets hopes it good.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats :thumb:

Maybe one day mine might make it.... Can but hope


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

damien.wrl said:


> Congrats :thumb:
> 
> Maybe one day mine might make it.... Can but hope


Its worth the effort, a great feeling of pride when you see you "Pride and Joy" on display.


----------

